# Gwithian to Potreath, Cornwall, LR's & CR's



## bazmobile (Aug 15, 2017)

If this has been posted.....appoligies.
On the B3301 most of the LR's and CR's are Nat'l Trust with signs saying 'No Camping'. Does this mean Motorhomes or does it mean tents etc ?
Absolutely stunning up there today


----------



## witzend (Aug 15, 2017)

The NT do try it on sometimes up to putting signs on land they don,t own


----------



## bazmobile (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks witzend. So would you you stay overnight ?


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi,the North cliffs are nat trust,in fact most of the unspoilt Cornish coast is nat trust which is owned by its members who have 24 hour access in most areas,quite a reasonable membership fee too,
All the best.
Jan.
@sunny and warm penwith.


----------



## bazmobile (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Janner,
I am a member of the Nat Trust. So is it ok to stay overnight ?


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm sure my membership is 24 hour access to open nt countryside,for certain if you are remember it is only between you and the nt,not the council or police if you are having a sleep/rest,
ps,Stonehenge and it's environs are also owned by the members of the N.T.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Aug 15, 2017)

janner said:


> Hi,the North cliffs are nat trust,in fact most of the unspoilt Cornish coast is nat trust which is owned by its members who have 24 hour access in most areas,quite a reasonable membership fee too,
> All the best.
> Jan.
> @sunny and warm penwith.



Does this apply to overseas members too?




:camper::have fun::cheers:


----------



## vwalan (Aug 15, 2017)

loulou said:


> Does this apply to overseas members too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



might only be fore those on the south of the tamar. 
anyone from higher than that is a foreigner . 
smile the highway men will get you on the way down.


----------



## bazmobile (Aug 16, 2017)

janner said:


> I'm sure my membership is 24 hour access to open nt countryside,for certain if you are remember it is only between you and the nt,not the council or police if you are having a sleep/rest,
> ps,Stonehenge and it's environs are also owned by the members of the N.T.



So I should be able to stay overnight ?


----------

